# They Done It Again !



## PLANT^NUT (May 1, 2007)

Well my one and only independent LFS has been shut down by big business. A large national chain has moved into town. Now I get to deal with people who cant tell a guppy from a molly. I'm really upset because my LFS and his staff were full of years of knowledge. If you still have a LFS please support them


----------



## gotcheaprice (Sep 4, 2007)

No big chain stores in hawaii! There is one though, and I pretty much never shop there since their fish selection sucks(at the smaller store). Their warehouse is HUGE though. I'm pretty sure they're locally owned though.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I support our LFS as much as I can, but they don't carry a lot of the stuff I need, and don't have _any_ plant supplies, so I do have to do some ordering. We also have a Wal-mart in town, but that would be the day I buy anything aquatic related from them....


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

I am at the point with Local Fish Stores that I would be willing to pay for GOOD ADVICE.

You want a clerk or you want someone who 'works' in the store, that's one thing. 

For 15 minutes, 30 minutes or 60 minutes talking to the man or woman in the store that KNOWS their stuff - I would pay for their time and advice. 

I am shocked that they don't market themselves that way. 

I would like to pay online prices, plus tax, plus shipping costs, plus storage fees, plus store profit - for supplies. We all compare online anyway. And I like to support my local fish store too, but when you don't know or see the breakdown and you don't know the VALUE of what you are paying for....

This can happen. 

I am very sorry that this happened to you. I hope your friends are able to make $$$$ by working without overhead or marketing their services and experience to others. 

If it helps, Doctors, Dentist, Ophalmalogists, and other specialists PAY FOR SERVICE and I don't think they would ever call PETCO or PETSMART for service for their fish tanks. 

I hope everything works out. I am sorry to hear about your Local Fish Store.


----------



## Cliff Mayes (Jan 29, 2007)

Any business has to show a profit.

Truth, reality and "free" help do not help the bottom line.

The world is changing, very fast.

We are lucky here in WNY to have a bunch of really good LFSs. The chains are not very good but they seem to survive.

I buy fish and plants from the LFS. Other than closeout deals I will not buy from the chains. Hardware comes from fish club auctions and meetings. Most of us spend limited dollars where we think we get the biggest bang for our buck. The Web, usually, offers the best prices. It is a good idea to buy larger quantities to spread the shipping and handling charges.

The large discount stores only sell stuff that moves fast but the critters are deplorable. Sometimes, when I must, I will buy food from the discount store. I did buy a package of dry bulbs from Wal*Mart a couple of weeks ago and put them in three different tanks. The bulbs have not sprouted yet.

It is a normal phenomenon that Pet stores do not last long. They come and they go. The reality of the market place is extremely tough and is not normally what the entrepreneur thinks it is.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

2 of the 3 local fish stores in my area have been here quite some time. 
We do have the big box stores also, but I expect the locals to stay here also. 

Free help unfortunately comes at a pretty hefty price. That is why I am willing to pay $ for it. 

I wonder if any of the aquarium magazines may have in the future an article of 'best practices' for successful, profitable local fish stores?


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

PLANT^NUT, welcome to APC!

When you have a chance, please out your profile. 

We would all like to get to know you. 

Let us know how we can help. 

Jimbo205


----------



## gotcheaprice (Sep 4, 2007)

Jimbo205 said:


> PLANT^NUT, welcome to APC!
> 
> When you have a chance, please out your profile.
> 
> ...


Woah, getting a little creepy here aren't we? 
:-D


----------



## natureman187 (Aug 15, 2007)

Hey now, I get cardinals from petsmart all the time. The idiot consistently sells them to me as neons...even better when the neons are on sale


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

yup I purchased a very rare $150 zebra pleco from petsmart for $5 they had no idea how rare this guy was It was sitting in a tank labeled "assorted plecos" lol


----------



## gotcheaprice (Sep 4, 2007)

Haha, nice. Man, wonder how they got it in the first place.


----------



## Revernance (Aug 20, 2007)

gotcheaprice said:


> Woah, getting a little creepy here aren't we?
> :-D


ahhahaha that's what I thought too. I was reading, and then Jimbo's post just came out of nowhere. And this came AFTER one of his post. 
I'm not making fun of you Jimbo. Just kidding. 

Petco also sells half moon bettas for three bucks. They didn't know.


----------



## Amazon_Replica (Nov 24, 2007)

It depends,
My LFS selection isnt great. One smells like urine, and they only have fish. The family sells everything at a serious markup and the water clarity is gross. 

The other, the fish are great, supplies great, but the guy, who's been there for 30 years, doesn't like planted aquariums lol, he says plastic plants are better.

I do buy chemicals and food there. Will never buy from petco, their plants were listed as true aquatic, and were terrarium, or standard houseplants that only need to be close to water, when its in a watering can.


----------



## voiceofid (Jan 31, 2008)

problems with our lfs.. lets see..

one just charged me 116 dollars for a 50/50 coralife salt water pc light for my planted tank, and told me it would be perfect for fw plants

another suggested a oscar, a yellow lab and a blue johani will live in perfect harmony in a 30g, and my wife bought it, leading us into this mts syndrome

finally, i heard this other place is closing down, but they never told me there was something better than ugf, and then when i show interest in plants, the owner shrugged and said they are too bothersome, and told me to don't bother

sadly, the best store in town is the local petsmart

i actually found my hc in walmart, i never thought i'd buy fish supplies in walmart. no one else in the area carried a lot of plants

i actually wish i could buy out that smaller store and turn it into a fw plant store instead, everyone and their husband and wives in this area runs a sw store


----------



## lauraleellbp (Jan 31, 2008)

Yup SW is where the $$$ is. Similar problems here in Naples. Ironic, isn't it, when some of the major national FW fish and plant farms are here all around us?


----------

